# un dissolve still my proplem!



## nizar badr (Apr 30, 2013)

hi
I found this paragraph in hook Book page 7, when talking about Silver Chloride,
Can be converted to silver metal with lye and karo syrup or HCl and Al foil
What is the Karo syrup,
How silver is extracted by hydrochloric acid? try to react dissolve silver chloride with HCl but no react Happend!

This silver cover a gold almost 780% covered with silver and I could not refine the gold!


----------



## squarecoinman (Apr 30, 2013)

nizar badr said:


> hi
> I found this paragraph in hook Book page 7, when talking about Silver Chloride,
> Can be converted to silver metal with lye and karo syrup or HCl and Al foil
> What is the Karo syrup,
> How silver is extracted by hydrochloric acid? try to react dissolve silver chloride with HCl but no react Happend!




Hi nizar , Karo syrup is a corn based syrup made in 1902 ( in the US ) it got is name after the wife of the chemist ( Caroline ) 
Karosyrup is still today a company that makes syrup, for the purpose of refining you can use Lye and dextrose ( it is a mono saccharides from plants ) 
it is a form of sugar .

Are you sure you have Silver Chloride ? 

scm


----------



## Palladium (Apr 30, 2013)

http://goldrefiningforum.com/~goldrefi/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=39&t=14432#p145150


----------



## Lino1406 (May 3, 2013)

To dissolve AgCl it is recommended
1. to add Ammoniac until a faint smell
2. add thiosulphate (fixer)
3. heat and/or stir


----------

